# Looking for Warcraft 2 WAV files



## MDLarson (Jan 28, 2009)

You know, like
"Ready to work!"
"I've got a flying machine!"

I don't have the game anymore; probably misplaced my CD-ROM or something.  This website is the closest I could find to a complete collection, but I'm looking for the exhaustive list of WAV files.

I think most folks extract the WAV files from an MPQ file, but I don't know which one exactly.

Anyone want to be kind and dig up their old Warcraft 2 CD-ROM for me?  I have the full collection of Starcraft sounds if you want to swap.


----------



## icemanjc (Jan 29, 2009)

Yah, I've seen that site too. I have the Warcraft 2 disc sitting at home. I'll look for it when I get home and see if I can help. I think it also has the soundtracks too.


----------



## MDLarson (Jan 30, 2009)

Where are my Warcraft 2 sounds?  This is urgent!!!


----------



## icemanjc (Jan 30, 2009)

Busy day! I have school!

EDIT:
Would you happen to have SheepShaver or Mac OS 9 or lower somewhere? There is like a billion sounds and it would take forever to export all the sounds. You could just give me a list of 10 to 20 and then I would do it.


----------



## MDLarson (Jan 31, 2009)

Sure, I have access to Mac OS 9 at work.  I'll send you a PM with my email address.  Then when I'm done I'll post a link to the zip file for all to enjoy.


----------



## MDLarson (Jan 31, 2009)

Well, I'm done.  It took about a half hour to extract all the sounds (made more difficult by the fact I had to select Windows Wave from the popup list for each sound, then add the .wav file extension to be proper), but the deed is done!  Here's the complete set of Warcraft II sounds:
http://www.hazmatt.net/downloads/Warcraft_II_Sounds.zip (3.16 MB)

And as promised, here's the Starcraft sounds:
http://www.hazmatt.net/downloadsStarcraft_Sounds.zip (67.71 MB)

As for the other data files, the Warcraft II Sound Editor appeared capable of only interacting with the War Sounds file, so I didn't attempt to extract anything else.

Thanks Jeff!


----------



## Jura (Aug 11, 2009)

I like the sounds, you've extracted, nice job!


----------



## Ceetar (Oct 2, 2009)

Can't seem to find my disc anywhere.  The waves you linked are awesome, but were the heroes not on the disc?   Particularly Dentarg saying "I don't understand." or Aleria "You never touch the other elves like that!"  



MDLarson said:


> Well, I'm done.  It took about a half hour to extract all the sounds (made more difficult by the fact I had to select Windows Wave from the popup list for each sound, then add the .wav file extension to be proper), but the deed is done!  Here's the complete set of Warcraft II sounds:
> http://www.hazmatt.net/downloads/Warcraft_II_Sounds.zip (3.16 MB)
> 
> And as promised, here's the Starcraft sounds:
> ...


----------



## MDLarson (Oct 2, 2009)

Hi Ceetar,

It stands to chance that the heroes were housed in a different sound file than what icemanjc gave me.  I was pretty thorough when I went through extracting them all, but it's been a while so I can't be sure either way.

So, here's a new offer:  if someone can provide me with the sound file that houses the heroes, I'll be glad to extract them and add them to the Warcraft II sound pack.  

And I just realized that I posted a bad link to the StarCraft sounds&#8230;  whoops.  The correct link should have a slash in it:
http://www.hazmatt.net/downloads/Starcraft_Sounds.zip
And it's actually grown to 85.34 MB because it now includes all the Brood War units too.


----------



## Liaitsartitly (Nov 9, 2009)

What's up everyone, I'm new to the forum and just wanted to say hey. Hopefully I posted this in the right section!


----------



## icemanjc (Nov 9, 2009)

Well next time you might want to post in the Off Topic forum if you are just going to say hi, instead of switching topics in a thread.


----------



## Ceetar (Dec 4, 2009)

I'll have to see if I can locate the disc when I next have a moment at my parents where I think/hope that it is. I can extract them myself, but I'll try to remember to share.


----------



## MDLarson (Oct 30, 2012)

I don't know when I took down those download links, but they are back up!  Sorry about that.

http://hazmatt.net/downloads/Warcraft_II_Sounds.zip (3.3 MB)

http://hazmatt.net/downloads/Starcraft_Sounds.zip (89.5 MB)


----------

